# Is it icy? Or simple red grizzle?



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

Would this be icy or a red grizzle? Left pigeon. Is the one on the right pie bald or grizzle as well?


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

*The father*

This is the father and as it happens also the grandfather. Os he a tiger grizzle?


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

*The mother*

This is the mother, her father is the one above, mother was a dark check.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

top two are grizzles. Cockbird looks grizzle but could be tiger??

grizzle varys depending on other patterns and modifiers, These birds could have pied in the mix too.

Whats ICY? I have never heard of it. Do you mean ICE? ICE would not look like these birds in anyway.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

I also see various expressions of grizzle and piebald on ash red in these birds. No Ice.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

it's feral no?


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

King mix to homer


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

realy? I got about 6 like that now.


----------

